# How To Fix Run-Time Error 8002?



## airbusA346

Hi,

Does anyone know how to fix a 8002 run time error on Windows XP?

The laptop can't get on the Internet at the moment.  So the two computer programs I have tried so far after using Google won't work because they need registering after they have done the scans.

Can anyone help?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

We need more information than that.  When are you getting this error?

And as far those two programs needing to be registered, what are they?  You most likely don't need those programs.


----------



## airbusA346

johnb35 said:


> We need more information than that.  When are you getting this error?
> 
> And as far those two programs needing to be registered, what are they?  You most likely don't need those programs.



The error happens when I try to open a piece of software used to run a LED Race Timing Board (http://www.showtrax.net//images/pages/timing-boards-1.jpg).  The instructions said to tell the software what COM Port the USB was using, which I tried to do, which was wrong, and since then the error has appeared.

The two programs are registry cleaners, which are both what Google came up with to solve the error.


----------



## johnb35

Get rid of the registry cleaners as most likely you clicked on the one of the first few links from the search.  You may need to contact the maker of the software for support.


----------



## okapixel

i believe the Run-Time errors are caused by either a virus, memory issues or some sort of software conflict, so you need to figure out what you have installed lately and back track your pc usage etc.


----------

